# Verizon vs Cablevision NY. . . prelude to Sats vs Comcast Philly?



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Verizon Files Program Access Complaint Against Cablevision

http://www.multichannel.com/article...gram_Access_Complaint_Against_Cablevision.php

Hey I'm just curious if anyone knows enough about the above link and how it might relate to Comcast Philadelphia getting on the Satellite?

On first look they sound like the same issue, except for Arlen Spector being from PA


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it'll still be separate and different with one not relating to the other, since its different parties involved, different channels in question, different platforms (one satellite involved), singling out HD (over SD) in this case, though the issue (program access and sports) and FCC is the same.

This is dependent on if there is no change to program access and sports loophole.

Comcast offers CSN-Philly (SD and HD) to Verizon. However, Verizon has yet to make inroads into offering TV services in Philadelphia itself, though the Philadelphia City Council approved Verizon's franchise agreement this year. 

I think business conditions might make CSN offered before any program access change. Once Fios is fully available (or close to it), when that happens, it may be like Germany being defeated, as Comcast wouldn't be the sole provider. At that point, since Verizon would already be competing and taking away significant marketshare from Comcast, Comcast may realize more gain by improving CSN's exposure via advertising and subscription, and then offering it to DirecTV and Dish at $2.50/subscriber/mo, which Dish will anyways refuse. Also, Comcast may want to settle a deal with DirecTV, like they did with Verizon, rather than anything becoming legally set in stone regarding program access and sports, if that got serious momentum. 

The way I think it is for every 10 customer accounts in Philadelphia with pay TV, 5 might opt with satellite, leaving 5 Comcast accounts right now IF CSN was offered to DirecTV and Dish. Assume now, 8 Comcast accounts, 2 satellite accounts CSN not offered.

With Verizon in the picture and CSN continued to be not offered to DirecTV and Dish, it might be to 5 Comcast accounts, 3 Verizon accounts, 2 satellite accounts (DirecTV, Dish) split, with an expected number (5) of accounts bound to stay with Comcast. If CSN offered to DirecTV, then it becomes 3 satellite accounts....2.5 Verizon accounts, 4.5 Comcast accounts for every 10 accounts. Point being, less loss offering it to the satellite companies now as its matured than in the past (pre-digital cable).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If it gets me MSG-HD on Dish, I'll pay an extra $2.50 a month.


----------

